# Dust filter suggestion



## Faun (Jun 28, 2011)

What do you guys use for dust filter ?


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

Faun said:


> What do you guys use for dust filter ?


Mosquito nets, you can buy from local hardware stores, the nets that are put in windows. They are white in color so almost invisible.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jun 28, 2011)

^^
+1

Also do try to take the smallest holed mosquito net coz that works well..
Or else you can try using a thin old cloth which is white or black and through which air can pass easily...


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> +1
> 
> Also do try to take the smallest holed mosquito net coz that works well..
> Or else you can try using a thin old cloth which is white or black and through which air can pass easily...


Cloths will block air a lot, tried it once, a very fine cloth, rpm dropped to 900(fan was 2k rpm).


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jun 28, 2011)

^^
Dude I am using a cloth and the RPM is the same as without it..That cloth is too old and weak but it gets the job done...
Or else if the Op wants then he can buy a mosquito net, that works fine too..
I even saw Fan filters on ebay.in at a price of Rs.199 a piece for a 120MM but I don't recommend it due to it's cost...


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> Dude I am using a cloth and the RPM is the same as without it..That cloth is too old and weak but it gets the job done...
> Or else if the Op wants then he can buy a mosquito net, that works fine too..
> I even saw Fan filters on ebay.in at a price of Rs.199 a piece for a 120MM but I don't recommend it due to it's cost...


Yeah, its sold by gadgetz and by god he is robbing us blind, a piece of mosquito net for 200?


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jun 28, 2011)

Yup..I guess we people in India should really get some modding stuff as they are available in other countries.. Coz even if there is a single helpful product in the market then it's sold by only one vendor who tries his best to rob us by quoting astronomical prices..


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

Sid_gamer said:


> Yup..I guess we people in India should really get some modding stuff as they are available in other countries.. Coz even if there is a single helpful product in the market then it's sold by only one vendor who tries his best to rob us by quoting astronomical prices..


Yeah, that guy(gadgetz) sells 4 anti vibration rubber fan screws for 99/-(small) and 200/-(large), its daylight robbery.


----------



## Faun (Jun 30, 2011)

Can you guys post pic of your improvised dust filters ?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 1, 2011)

Faun said:


> Can you guys post pic of your improvised dust filters ?



*Look here*


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jul 1, 2011)

The Mosquito Net works well, but if anyone is installing it from the inside then they should really take a stiff net (which Tenida has given a link to)or else the fan may suck it in..
But preferably due to regular cleaning purposes it should be installed from the outside...


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 1, 2011)

Tenida said:


> *Look here*



Oh ya.. i was searchin for this pic last week..


----------



## root.king (Jul 6, 2011)

Faun said:


> What do you guys use for dust filter ?



Dont only use mosquito net, use a 2mm or 3mm thin SPONGE withit or without it, its better than mosquito nets to avoid dust u can buy it within 20Rs.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 6, 2011)

kiranbhat said:


> Dont only use mosquito net, use a 2mm or 3mm thin SPONGE withit or without it, its better than mosquito nets to avoid dust u can buy it within 20Rs.



U mean like this?

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/DSCN0442.jpg


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jul 6, 2011)

^^
That sponge looks fit to catch dust but how is the air flow through it i mean Does it allow proper air flow ?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ I think sponge should not be used as dust filter.Mosquito net is best.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 6, 2011)

Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> That sponge looks fit to catch dust but how is the air flow through it i mean Does it allow proper air flow ?



Nope.. Keeps the cabby clean, but blocks a huge amount of air...



Tenida said:


> ^^ I think sponge should not be used as dust filter.Mosquito net is best.



My instinct says the same...


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't use any dust filetr, clean your pc with a vacuum once every month or so, and remove all components and clean once every 3 months.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 6, 2011)

Removing  every component once in a month is very long process.I am too lazy in this  So dust filter and vaccum cleaner is good idea.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jul 6, 2011)

I suggest, take a mosquito net and be happy..that is all about it...


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 7, 2011)

Mosquito net FTW


----------



## root.king (Jul 31, 2011)

hey guys 2mm or 3mm sponge don't block the air that will comes with any readymade cloth and i had already using it with mosquito net, use some super glue to attach bothe then they'll not bent then cut as much as u want for dust filter

the sponge even block the humidity in air that mean in heavy rainy session some times i removed ram because that is not working, after i attached sponge then now their is no problem.
Sory for bad english



MegaMind said:


> U mean like this?
> 
> *i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/DSCN0442.jpg



yes like that ,but even thinner sponge.

i'll post the pics of my pc hear as soon as possible ,so keep watch.


----------



## root.king (Jul 31, 2011)

they are my system and 2mm thin ponge and with mosquito net pics


----------



## root.king (Jul 31, 2011)

in some place fit the sponge over the fan or over the airduct so u can clean it once in month


----------



## root.king (Jul 31, 2011)

u can buy sponge from automobile intiriour decorator for about 40Rs/m and mosquito net for Rs30/m both are only 0.25m is enough


----------



## root.king (Jul 31, 2011)

proper airduct help redusing heat buildup


----------



## root.king (Jul 31, 2011)

use the proper size or thick sponge in proper place so it never block the air


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2011)

woah ! Thanks for the pics


----------



## Sid_gamer (Aug 1, 2011)

@kiranbhat

Nice pics man, thanks for for enlightening us...


----------



## root.king (Aug 2, 2011)

Sid_gamer said:


> @kiranbhat
> 
> Nice pics man, thanks for for enlightening us...



it gives a joy to me 2 help anybody about computers


----------

